# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  المظهر الخادع ..!

## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

*المظهر الخادع ..*
*
*
*جمال براق ، وهندام رائع ، وجسم مفتول .. وعــند الاختبار < صفر من الأصفار > !! ..*
*
*
*في الحديث :*
*عن سهل بن سعد - رضي الله عنه - قال : ( مرَّ رجل على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقال لرجل عنده جالس : ما رأيك في هذا ؟ ، فقال رجل من أشراف الناس : هذا والله حري إن خطب أن ينكح ، وإن شفع أن يشفع . قال : فسكت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ثم مر على رجل فقال له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ما رأيك في هذا ؟ فقال : يا رسول الله هذا رجل من فقراء المسلمين هذا حري إن خطب أن لا ينكح ، وإن شفع أن لا يشفع ،وإن قال أن لا يسمع لقوله ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:هذا خير من ملء الأرض مثل هذا ) متفق عليه ..*
*
*
*وفي حكمة العرب :*
*وكائنْ تَرَى من صامِت لك مُعجبٍ ... زيادَتُه أو نقـــــصهُ في التكلمِ*
*لســـانُ الفتى نصف ونصفٌ فؤادُهُ ... فلم يَبقَ إلاّ صورةُ اللحمِ والدَّمِ*
*
*
*ويقول آخر :* 
*ويُعْجِبُـــكَ الطَّــــرِيرُ فَتَبْتَلِيهِ ... فَيُخْلِفُ ظَنَّكَ الرَّجُـلُ الطَّرِيرُ* 
*فَما عِظَمُ الرِّجالِ لَهُمْ بِفًخْرٍ ... ولَكِنْ فَخْــــرُهُمْ كَرَمٌ وَخِيرُ* 
*لَقَدْ عَظُــــمَ الْبَعِيرُ بِغَيرِ لُبٍّ ... فَلَمْ يَسْتَغْنِ بِالْعِـظَمِ الْبَعيرُ* 
*
*
*وكان رجل يكثر مجالسة أبي يوسف ، ويطيل الصمت، فقال له يوماً ألا تسأل؟ قال: بلى، متى يفطر الصائم؟ قال: إذا غربت الشمس، قال فإن لم تغرب إلى نصف الليل؟ فضحك أبو يوسف وتمثل بقول الشاعر:*
*
*
*عجبــــتُ إزراءَ الغبـــيّ بنفسه ... وصمت الذي قد كان بالعلمِ أعلما*
*وفي الصمتِ سترٌ للغبي وإنما ... صحيــــفةُ لبِّ المــــرءِ أنْ يتـكلـما*
*
*
*وفي أمثال العرب : ( سَكَتَ أَلفاً وَنَطَقَ خَلْفاً ) والخلف من القول هو السقط الرديء ، ومعناه : الرجل يطيل السكوت عن ألف كلمة صواب ، ثم يتكلم ، فيأتي بالفاسد من الكلام ..

حسن بن محمد الحملي.*

----------


## أبو عبدالله الغريب

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أبو حسّان محمد الذّهبي

*(( جمال براق ، وهندام رائع ، وجسم مفتول .. وعــند الاختبار < صفر من الأصفار > !! ))..

ما أكثر هؤلاء يـا أبا عاصم ... الله المستعان 
*

----------

